# Seriously?



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Just looking for trouble at the big box store as I do time to time and can't help wondering ARE THEY HIGH?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of that stuff is stanley.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Does that say 80 dollars for a hammer?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdr said:


> Just looking for trouble at the big box store as I do time to time and can't help wondering ARE THEY HIGH?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10523


Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Does that say 80 dollars for a hammer?


Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink::laughing:


 
Is there an echo in here?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is there an echo in here?


Is there an echo in here? __________________:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Is there an echo in here? __________________:laughing:


 
Great minds think alike?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Great minds think alike?


I'm still shocked about the $80 hammer..:blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Does that say 80 dollars for a hammer?





HARRY304E said:


> Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink:





HARRY304E said:


> Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink::laughing:





HARRY304E said:


> I'm still shocked about the $80 hammer..:blink::blink::laughing:


Do they really want 80 dollars for that hammer?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a an Electrician will ever need for most stuff $27 and it will last for ever..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Does that say 80 dollars for a hammer?





HARRY304E said:


> Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink:





HARRY304E said:


> Does that say $80 for a hammer.?:blink::blink::laughing:





360max said:


> Do they really want 80 dollars for that hammer?


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There's a slight markup on that:

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWHT51138-Framing-Hammer-Checker/dp/B0051QILIQ


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's a slight markup on that:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWHT51138-Framing-Hammer-Checker/dp/B0051QILIQ



Does that say $49 for a hammer?:blink::laughing:


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

360max said:


> Do they really want 80 dollars for that hammer?


WHAAAAAT did someone say 80 dollars for that hammer :no:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Not to defend Stanley Black and decker, now mother of dewalt but that hammer is supposed to compare to a $250 titanium hammer by Stilleto. However some tools by dewalt are stanley copies and made in china, but dewalt does list where made on every tool so look before you buy.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

360max said:


> Do they really want 80 dollars for that hammer?



And it wasn't made by Snap -On Tools.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> And it wasn't made by Snap -On Tools.


Snap-on tools makes great sockets, everything else is mediocre at best.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I did however pick these up for 25. I already owned a pair bigger than these and I've been impressed so far.

And yes....they want 80 dollars for the hammer!


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you guys have the over priced Dewalt screwdrivers, tape measures, etc at HD in the states? I've just recently started seeing them around here. The screwdrivers look like Fisher Price toys IMHO.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

rdr said:


> I did however pick these up for 25. I already owned a pair bigger than these and I've been impressed so far.
> 
> And yes....they want 80 dollars for the hammer!
> View attachment 10526


I have a couple of those irwin channel locks. They're good but to thick, I use them around the house. I love knipex channy's.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I have a couple of those irwin channel locks. They're good but to thick, I use them around the house. I love knipex channy's.


I haven't tried those but I've heard good things around here. I definitely want their linemans but I'm holding off just in case Santa brings them. :whistling2:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Dewalt made look like fisher made toys, but Irwin is made by rubbermaid in china. I have the dewalt folding knife which I love, but their other tools are nothing compared to professional brands.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

rdr said:


> Just looking for trouble at the big box store as I do time to time and can't help wondering ARE THEY HIGH?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10523


15oz and not Titanium? If my ladyfriend ever needed her own hammer and I felt like getting rid of $80 I might consider it :laughing:

Is that their rendition of the chisel knife hanging beside it? How did those look?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

chewy said:


> 15oz and not Titanium? If my ladyfriend ever needed her own hammer and I felt like getting rid of $80 I might consider it :laughing:
> 
> Is that their rendition of the chisel knife hanging beside it? How did those look?


I didn't look at it really. I was just walking by actually on my way out and saw the price tag and went "Is that for a ****ing HAMMER????"


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my hammer is an old m klein and sons i found in an attic. old electricians hammer with the long neck. i love it and it will never break. all you need in real life is a regular hammer. we dont do anything too crazy to require a framing hammer or anything like that


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> my hammer is an old m klein and sons i found in an attic. old electricians hammer with the long neck. i love it and it will never break. all you need in real life is a regular hammer. we dont do anything too crazy to require a framing hammer or anything like that


I prefer a larger framing hammer because it has a bit more clout for using with punches and chisels and I can tape cardboard over the head and also use it as a mallet for nudging equipment before its bolted down.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

rdr said:


> Just looking for trouble at the big box store as I do time to time and can't help wondering ARE THEY HIGH?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10523


It's the same hammer as the Stanley MIG 15 hammer which goes for the same price.
http://www.stanleyhandtools.ca/hammers/15oz-mig-hammer.php
What's even worse, HD is starting to sell those crappy Commercial Electric tool up here now.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Snap-on tools makes great sockets, everything else is mediocre at best.


Their flank drive plus wrenches are the absolute best wrench on the market. Their blue point line is mediocre not snap on. I was a chrysler tech for 12 years and have about 100k in snap on and a few mac tools in my garage.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I was a chrysler tech for 12 years.


I.could tell you were new to this.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Flectric said:


> Not to defend Stanley Black and decker, now mother of dewalt but that hammer is supposed to compare to a $250 titanium hammer by Stilleto. However some tools by dewalt are stanley copies and made in china, but dewalt does list where made on every tool so look before you buy.


I'd still buy the $250 Stiletto as opposed to that fake piece of crap. :thumbsup:

I know a few guys who have them and love 'em.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I.could tell you were new to this.



:laughing:


I was still putting in 30 plus hours a week for dad during this 12 years. I've always worked 2 jobs. I like money. I've been full time for 11 years now.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> Their flank drive plus wrenches are the absolute best wrench on the market. Their blue point line is mediocre not snap on. I was a chrysler tech for 12 years and have about 100k in snap on and a few mac tools in my garage.


I disagree, their tools have failed time and time again. And by the way Wera Zyklop is the best ratchet. So Snap On doesn't even make the best socket sets ( to clear up my first post ) . I dont know if the wrenches I've used were flank drive plus, so I wont comment on that, but I have stripped Snap On open ended wrenches. I know people that have nothing but Craftsman , so what is your point about your garage? Snap On was a good concept of convienance, and makes goos mechanic tools yes. But their hand tools that electrcians use are not even close to the best. And Snap On power tools are terrible.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't pay eighty dollars for that hammer.:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Flectric said:


> I disagree, their tools have failed time and time again. And by the way Wera Zyklop is the best ratchet. So Snap On doesn't even make the best socket sets ( to clear up my first post ) . I dont know if the wrenches I've used were flank drive plus, so I wont comment on that, but I have stripped Snap On open ended wrenches. I know people that have nothing but Craftsman , so what is your point about your garage? Snap On was a good concept of convienance, and makes goos mechanic tools yes. But their hand tools that electrcians use are not even close to the best. And Snap On power tools are terrible.





It has nothing to do with convienence. Snap on makes the best sockets and wrenches. Look in any auto repair shop you see mostly snap on. I fixed cars professionally and bought them because they held up best. My point is I own them and used them everyday so I ain't speaking out my azz.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm am not trying to afend you, getting a point across threw words on a forum sometimes can read like that. I get it that you like Snap On, There are MAC lovers, Klein guys, and a cult following for Festool, Wera , Knipex and Bahco companies alike. My point is Snap On may be a great mechanic's tool brand, this is a electrical forum, and Snap On looses in this field. Just like Festool may be a great tool, for carpenters /cabinet makers, but in this application can not stand up to the power needed. Klein may have been a great tool manufacturer, but now it's time has past. So IMO Snap On's base tools for Auto Mechanics are great tools, everything else is over priced mediocre stuff. Their pry bars/ cold chisels for example are close to $90 and could not hold up to the abuse that people put on Dasco Pro.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...8&ei=hEnaTvz5HMz1ggfWzJGFDA&ved=0CCUQ8wIwAg#p

And you guys thought $80 was bad.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

hammers electricians need:

electricians hammer with the long head, used to staple romex in tight spots if need be, i use mine to hammer my screwdriver when i need a chisel

5 lb engineers hammer, used to drive ground rods if you feel strong or used for every day smashing

ball peen hammer, used for punches


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> hammers electricians need:
> 
> electricians hammer with the long head, used to staple romex in tight spots if need be, i use mine to hammer my screwdriver when i need a chisel
> 
> ...


 
Romex, real electricians don't use romex.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

The homedepot near me has that dewalt hammer for just under $50. I use an Estwing hammer thats older then I am.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use my linesmens to hammer staples most of the time. Hard wood or crawl spaces I usually grab my hammer. I have a cobalt hammer that was 20.00.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I use my linesmens to hammer staples most of the time. Hard wood or crawl spaces I usually grab my hammer. I have a cobalt hammer that was 20.00.


I got one too.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Flectric said:


> I'm am not trying to afend you, getting a point across threw words on a forum sometimes can read like that. I get it that you like Snap On, There are MAC lovers, Klein guys, and a cult following for Festool, Wera , Knipex and Bahco companies alike. My point is Snap On may be a great mechanic's tool brand, this is a electrical forum, and Snap On looses in this field. Just like Festool may be a great tool, for carpenters /cabinet makers, but in this application can not stand up to the power needed. Klein may have been a great tool manufacturer, but now it's time has past. So IMO Snap On's base tools for Auto Mechanics are great tools, everything else is over priced mediocre stuff. Their pry bars/ cold chisels for example are close to $90 and could not hold up to the abuse that people put on Dasco Pro.


 
who cares if the chisels hold up , lifetime no questions asked warranty 
i have a little pair of flush cut ***** i break the tips once a month at least , new pair free no questions , same with the snap on brand channel locks , even there air chisel bits are lifetime warranty . there screwdrivers are the best i have bought they hold up well and when they stop working so well , turn emm in for a new one , i used to be a heavy diesel tech so most of my stuff is snap on . and it works well in the electrical field as well IMO . side note my guy will even swap tools due to chrome chipping


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

socalelect said:


> who cares if the chisels hold up , lifetime no questions asked warranty
> i have a little pair of flush cut ***** i break the tips once a month at least , new pair free no questions , same with the snap on brand channel locks , even there air chisel bits are lifetime warranty . there screwdrivers are the best i have bought they hold up well and when they stop working so well , turn emm in for a new one , i used to be a heavy diesel tech so most of my stuff is snap on . and it works well in the electrical field as well IMO . side note my guy will even swap tools due to chrome chipping


 
All that you say there is fine for a guy that works in a shop all week and the Snap On guy stops by on a regular basis and will make a special stop if he gets called from one of his $10k a year customers. You sound like all the guys that used to say Craftsman is great, the tools suck but if I return them I get a new one. That has to be the dumbest reason in the world to buy tools. You know that Harbor Freight has a lifetime warranty on their stuff? They will exchange all their crap if returned to the store. It gets out of hand if you have to UPS stuff back to them. My view on tools is simple, I want to buy them once. When they break on the job I either turn them into the toolcrib guy for replacement or I pick up a new one if a supply house is close. I don't want to come home from work and have to run out to Sears or go meet the Snap On guy. And if you think I am gonna buy a tool that will break but it has a replacement guaranty your nuts.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you seriously admitting the tools suck but have a good warranty. Great so does any german made tool at a reputable dealer. Thats a dumb reason to buy a tool. I rather have a tool that will stand up to my abuse without breaking. So my job doesn't get cut short or I get hurt. A good tool are the ones that stand the test of time in as new condition, not damn it's broke let me return it.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> All that you say there is fine for a guy that works in a shop all week and the Snap On guy stops by on a regular basis and will make a special stop if he gets called from one of his $10k a year customers. You sound like all the guys that used to say Craftsman is great, the tools suck but if I return them I get a new one. That has to be the dumbest reason in the world to buy tools. You know that Harbor Freight has a lifetime warranty on their stuff? They will exchange all their crap if returned to the store. It gets out of hand if you have to UPS stuff back to them. My view on tools is simple, I want to buy them once. When they break on the job I either turn them into the toolcrib guy for replacement or I pick up a new one if a supply house is close. I don't want to come home from work and have to run out to Sears or go meet the Snap On guy. And if you think I am gonna buy a tool that will break but it has a replacement guaranty your nuts.


 
i do not work in a shop all week , nor have i ever when i was a diesel tech i worked out of a service truck . and i have never said that craftsman was great they suck and there warranty is a joke as well . as far as swapping snap on stuff out he dosent stop by the shop i call him and either stop by his house or meet him in town somewhere 

is your attitude a "jersey" thing ?


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Let me add. I talk about Snap On being convienant in a earlier thread. That statement about return policy hit's it on the head.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Back to page 1, I have no problem with them selling what some view as an overpriced hammer. If people buy it, and I'm sure they do, good for Home Depot. :thumbup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Are you seriously admitting the tools suck but have a good warranty. Great so does any german made tool at a reputable dealer. Thats a dumb reason to buy a tool. I rather have a tool that will stand up to my abuse without breaking. So my job doesn't get cut short or I get hurt. A good tool are the ones that stand the test of time in as new condition, not damn it's broke let me return it.


 
im not saying snap on tools suck . what i am saying is they are some of the best tools i own , there warratny is great . the point i was making is i buy the snap on tool once in my lifetime, unless i lose it somewhere . i have rarely had a day cut short from a snap on tool giving up nor have i been injured by say a ratchet letting go in a high torque situation .
in my diesel tech days i bought mostly snap on hand tools , and all my precision measuring tools are generally german made


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Romex, real electricians don't use romex.


 Sure they do, that stuff works great to tie down ladders.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

socalelect said:


> i do not work in a shop all week , nor have i ever when i was a diesel tech i worked out of a service truck . and i have never said that craftsman was great they suck and there warranty is a joke as well . as far as swapping snap on stuff out he dosent stop by the shop i call him and either stop by his house or meet him in town somewhere
> 
> is your attitude a "jersey" thing ?


 
I didn't say you endorsed Craftsman, reread that. I didn't say you work in a shop either. You may have a reading comprehension problem. 

I did say that my time is not going to be wasted on running out to replace tools on my family time. I normally work 5 12s so my personal time is too valuable to waste.

My attitude is 100% Marine Corps Vietnam combat vet. I'm not here to kiss ass or win your hearts and minds.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I think Snap-on makes the best ratchets out there. They make some damn good sockets and end wrenches too but there are other, brands that are just as good for way less money.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Romex, real electricians don't use romex.


Oh crap


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I think Snap-on makes the best ratchets out there. They make some damn good sockets and end wrenches too but there are other, brands that are just as good for way less money.


 
Not sure about now but in the past Craftsman used to make ratchets with the finest gearing, in other words they had the smallest handle movement to motion ratio. I have never broken a Craftsman, Proto, Armstrong, Blackhawk, or Klein ratchet but I have stripped out several Snap On 1/4" and 1/2" ratchets. I always loved Snap On wrenches for the smooth design and finish but now Klein are just about identical.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> I didn't say you endorsed Craftsman, reread that. I didn't say you work in a shop either. You may have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> I did say that my time is not going to be wasted on running out to replace tools on my family time. I normally work 5 12s so my personal time is too valuable to waste.
> 
> My attitude is 100% Marine Corps Vietnam combat vet. I'm not here to kiss ass or win your hearts and minds.


i do not have a reading comp problem. 
I do not not have a problem "wasting" a little bit of time to get new tools my tools help me make a living to provide for my family . i generally work 5 to 6 days a week anywhere from 10 to 15 hour days so belive me i know about not having alot of family time 

i have alot of respect for anyone in any branch of the military , they are doing something i did not have the huevos to do but i have a problem with the attitude that some take on and that is the holier than thou tude


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> Not sure about now but in the past Craftsman used to make ratchets with the finest gearing, in other words they had the smallest handle movement to motion ratio. I have never broken a Craftsman, Proto, Armstrong, Blackhawk, or Klein ratchet but I have stripped out several Snap On 1/4" and 1/2" ratchets. I always loved Snap On wrenches for the smooth design and finish but now Klein are just about identical.


i have a few craftsman ratchets in the " borrowable" tools stash they all seem to be rough in the head maybee its the year range i got them . im going to sears tonight i will check out there ratchets while i am there , my snap on ratchets are either 80 or 100 tooth heads they work very well for me , i have 2 s-k 3/8 ratchets somewhere they are low tooth heads but when i used they i really liked them but i cant seem to find anyone who sells SK anymore 


my main point here is i dont mind paying a little more for a tool , tools wear out we all know this and its nice to get emm replaced for free


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Wera Zyklop rachet is top notch. The movement is flawless, the head rotates and locks, the strength is insane, the gears help in the tightest of spaces and nothing in the world comes close to its speed. Literally saves time. Will pay for itself. 
I broke heads on bolts using husky pro socket 1 1/8" with this thing and a cheater bar, I was trying it's limits. I didn't suceed


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

socalelect said:


> i do not have a reading comp problem.
> I do not not have a problem "wasting" a little bit of time to get new tools my tools help me make a living to provide for my family . i generally work 5 to 6 days a week anywhere from 10 to 15 hour days so belive me i know about not having alot of family time
> 
> i have alot of respect for anyone in any branch of the military , they are doing something i did not have the huevos to do but i have a problem with the attitude that some take on and that is the holier than thou tude


 
You appeared to have a problem understanding most of what I wrote. So what would you have me guess? I don't know about holier than thou but I have been in this business since 1980 and have already had all the usual job arguments with each new set of guys coming into the trade so I'm hard to impress with talk about peripherals to our work.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

socalelect said:


> i have a few craftsman ratchets in the " borrowable" tools stash they all seem to be rough in the head maybee its the year range i got them . im going to sears tonight i will check out there ratchets while i am there , my snap on ratchets are either 80 or 100 tooth heads they work very well for me , i have 2 s-k 3/8 ratchets somewhere they are low tooth heads but when i used they i really liked them but i cant seem to find anyone who sells SK anymore
> 
> 
> my main point here is i dont mind paying a little more for a tool , tools wear out we all know this and its nice to get emm replaced for free


 
Wearing out is ok but breaking could hurt or kill you in this trade. I have a close friend that was using a non Ridgid brand pipe wrench on RMC and the raw broke, he sliced his hand on the corner of a large pull box and cut the vein open. If you saw the blood loss and end result to his hand you'd nver want to use a tool that could break again. I buy th etools that I think will last the longest regardless of price. My point is I won't buy a tool just for it's replacement policy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> My attitude is 100% Marine Corps Vietnam combat vet.


Oh come on now. You _know_ there is at least 40% New Jersey in there. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh come on now. You _know_ there is at least 40% New Jersey in there. :laughing:


 
I just live at the shore. I spend more time at work (NYC) and in travel than I ever do in NJ. This past summer I almost looked into moving back to NY then my common sense kicked in.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe it's different now but the way it has always worked with personal tools any place I have worked is if you break it on the job it gets replaced on the company ticket.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> Not sure about now but in the past Craftsman used to make ratchets with the finest gearing, in other words they had the smallest handle movement to motion ratio. I have never broken a Craftsman, Proto, Armstrong, Blackhawk, or Klein ratchet but I have stripped out several Snap On 1/4" and 1/2" ratchets. I always loved Snap On wrenches for the smooth design and finish but now Klein are just about identical.




I have had the opposite experience. I broke one 1/2" snap on ratchet when I had a 6 ft pipe on it trying to get the pinion nut off a 3500 diesel truck. I have broken a few craftsman ratchets without the pipe on them. The flank drive plus wrenches are the only wrenches to buy. Use them one time and you will see.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> Maybe it's different now but the way it has always worked with personal tools any place I have worked is if you break it on the job it gets replaced on the company ticket.


Usually still works that way.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I have had the opposite experience. I broke one 1/2" snap on ratchet when I had a 6 ft pipe on it trying to get the pinion nut off a 3500 diesel truck. I have broken a few craftsman ratchets without the pipe on them. The flank drive plus wrenches are the only wrenches to buy. Use them one time and you will see.


 
Ok, now we're learning. Jay's the roofer, you're the mechanic, and shockdoc's the cab driver.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ok, now we're learning. Jay's the roofer, you're the mechanic, and shockdoc's the cab driver.




You forgot BBQ was a carnie.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ay's the roofer,


I use snap on ratchets as hammers


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> You forgot BBQ was a carnie.
> 
> :lol: :lol:





Jlarson said:


> I use snap on ratchets as hammers


 

Oh, and I'm the male gigalo


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> I have had the opposite experience. I broke one 1/2" snap on ratchet when I had a 6 ft pipe on it trying to get the pinion nut off a 3500 diesel truck. I have broken a few craftsman ratchets without the pipe on them. The flank drive plus wrenches are the only wrenches to buy. Use them one time and you will see.


 
I have broken every brand of socket in the standard variety except Blackhawk. The Snap On 1/2" ratchet was like a long handled version and the pawl inside stripped, the 1/4" ones all caused knuckle damage so they took off in flight and never got looked at, the small 3/8" drive that is in a 1/4" drive body was also tossed. Haven't seen flank drive plus yet. Our handtools at work come from Grainger or McMasterCarr so we rarely get Snap On as of late.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

rdr said:


> I did however pick these up for 25. I already owned a pair bigger than these and I've been impressed so far.
> 
> And yes....they want 80 dollars for the hammer!
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10526"/>


I have the same set and used it on a bunch of rigid. I'll never by regular chanelocks again.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Oh, and I'm the male gigalo



Is you first name Deuce by chance?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Oh, and I'm the male gigalo


 
You obviously don't know Mech/DVR I think he held that title for the longest of anyone here. He's married to my wifes sister, she's 24 years his junior.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> she's 24 years his junior.


 
I saw him post that the other day, and I was impressed, to say the least.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I saw him post that the other day, and I was impressed, to say the least.


They met at my wedding when she was 20. My mother in law loves him. She doesn't know he had a different college girl everynight before that.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

mnelectrician said:


> I have the same set and used it on a bunch of rigid. I'll never by regular chanelocks again.


I haven't ran rigid in about 2 years but I have a lot of other uses for them. At least I'm getting a big big chance right now to get brushed up on some EMT before I even attempt rigid again.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> Wearing out is ok but breaking could hurt or kill you in this trade. I have a close friend that was using a non Ridgid brand pipe wrench on RMC and the raw broke, he sliced his hand on the corner of a large pull box and cut the vein open. If you saw the blood loss and end result to his hand you'd nver want to use a tool that could break again. I buy th etools that I think will last the longest regardless of price. My point is I won't buy a tool just for it's replacement policy.


oh damn that had to suck ive never used a pipe wrench thats not made by ridgid , the off brands dont seem to grip to well . i got injured enough working on heavy equip that i have learned to plan on the tool breaking and try to handle the tool and do the job so if it does let go it dosent hurt as bad as it could


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

rdr said:


> I haven't ran rigid in about 2 years but I have a lot of other uses for them. At least I'm getting a big big chance right now to get brushed up on some EMT before I even attempt rigid again.


Hope it works out good for you, least you have some new tools to help you out with it.


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

Back to Hammers 
this is the hammer I use, I use to frame and while a lot of guys used stilettos some carpenters turned me on to this brand. Its made in japan has nail sets for 3" and roofing nails, has a super long head so you can nail over a 2X4 and side hammers for nailing in-between studs. The claw is also super pointy so you can pull staples with it. Its also light weight and ergonomic so it doesn't hurt your elbows.

Dogyu Hammer 40$










The drawbacks are it is fibreglass so you can wear it out although mine is still going strong and it looks super weird.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

may as well just make one...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bobmarlon said:


> Back to Hammers
> this is the hammer I use, I use to frame and while a lot of guys used stilettos some carpenters turned me on to this brand. Its made in japan has nail sets for 3" and roofing nails, has a super long head so you can nail over a 2X4 and side hammers for nailing in-between studs. The claw is also super pointy so you can pull staples with it. Its also light weight and ergonomic so it doesn't hurt your elbows.
> 
> Dogyu Hammer 40$
> ...


What weight is that? Could you replace the handle for wood?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

This is my hammer. Didn't cost eighty bucks, and actually has a few other uses besides hammering.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> This is my hammer. Didn't cost eighty bucks, and actually has a few other uses besides hammering.


So you use that to staple up a whole house?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes! :thumbup:




















































.......well, no, not really. I don't do houses.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

for short work I'll use my linesmans instead of going out to the van for a hammer. I can't count how many times homeowners have asked "Need a hammer?"


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

chewy said:


> What weight is that? Could you replace the handle for wood?


I don't remember there weight on there website they have wood and a 1 piece steel except I have no idea where to buy there stuff. Lee valley tools in canada just randomly carries that 1 hammer.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> for short work I'll use my linesmans instead of going out to the van for a hammer. I can't count how many times homeowners have asked "Need a hammer?"


 
All the time thinking "did I really hire this hack?"


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been noticing several of these hammers at work in the last few months. At least 5 people have them (carpenters, concrete formers and a swamper.) Not a bad hammer to have but two of mine have been stolen on this job so this is one that I would not bring anytime soon lol.


----------

